# How long is a female v. In heat?



## caroline (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi, our girl has just had a season, starting on 14th February. She bled for 23 days, which stopped around 10 days ago. All swelling has gone down or nearly. So all in all it has been nearly 5 weeks. She has been for local walks and runs on leash (except for a few days just when she stopped bleeding) and has had plenty of time off leash around our property which is all securely fenced. I am desperate to take her for a hike off leash. Do you think she is safe to take out yet? I asked my vet and he advised to wait another month!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't know why your vet told you that, but she's good to go. I had my girl around lots of intact males at a hunt test 3 or 4 days after her first heat ended and there was absolutely no interest from any of them. Go on a hike!


----------



## caroline (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I also checked with my dog's breeder and she said good to go too. So we are off out tomorrow morning!!


----------

